# HHA Sports Brushfire and Optimizer Lite FX Series Sights



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Will the head be available separately? Sure would love that!


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

FYI, Chris at HHA said the head will be available separately for those who already have a HHA sight. Looking forward to it.


----------

